# Fixing up attic pull down attic stairs



## lml999 (Jan 9, 2017)

We're doing some work on our house, including blowing cellulose into the attic. That part of the house is accessible by a pull down attic staircase, and once the cellulose is installed, I won't be going up there much.

The insulation company has already installed a rigid insulation box over the opening. I'm thinking I might want to augment that box with another layer of rigid insulation for further R value.

The trim panel underneath the ladder is warped at one end, and I'm thinking about whether I want to replace that panel with a new piece, or perhaps cover the whole thing with another thin box assembly that would provide further air sealing. That would install below the ladder, against the ceiling.

Thoughts and comments  appreciated!


----------



## DickRussell (Jan 9, 2017)

lml999 said:


> ....
> The trim panel underneath the ladder is warped at one end, and I'm thinking about whether I want to replace that panel with a new piece, or perhaps cover the whole thing with another thin box assembly that would provide further air sealing. That would install below the ladder, against the ceiling.



I'd replace that panel with one not warped. Then I'd install good seal strips all around, from above, to fit well against the panel. I'd also install a latch or perhaps a pair on the end opposite the hinge, to provide a positive fit of panel against seals. Those springs aren't strong enough to do that. Make sure the wife doesn't forget you're up there installing the seals, with the panel latched in place. Bring cell phone, in case that's intentional.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 9, 2017)

Have you been up in the attic and made sure the pins or springs aren't loose?  The springs on mine pull it up tight but I would imagine with years of use the could become weak or the pivots worn out. Just hate to see you put up a new board and have a pivot or spring worn out on 1 side and it still does it. I'd just get up there and have someone push up and check everything.


----------



## lml999 (Jan 9, 2017)

rwhite said:


> Have you been up in the attic and made sure the pins or springs aren't loose?  The springs on mine pull it up tight but I would imagine with years of use the could become weak or the pivots worn out. Just hate to see you put up a new board and have a pivot or spring worn out on 1 side and it still does it. I'd just get up there and have someone push up and check everything.



I'm getting very good sealing with the box the insulation company built. The box has weatherstripping at the bottom edge, all around, and provided velcro tie downs at each end to cinch the box down. They built up a flat lip around the opening in the attic and the box seals nicely.

I'm mostly concerned about esthetics with the ladder assembly itself, although, if I can get a second gasketed sealing, that would be good. That's why I'm thinking about putting my effort into making an underside cover, which would seal against the ceiling. 

The ladder cover itself will never seal well, unless I significantly add to its weight to make it less likely to bend when I pull it down...


----------



## jeanw (Jan 10, 2017)

Heck that almost looks like our old hallway. But our pull down rope broke. So I believed Hubby put a nice "eyesecrew instead... also he made a handle with a screwhook on it. We store it in that hall closet. Later many years I remember bought another unit that had aluminum steps(folddown) too. also a cheap back not real heavy plywood either...
Hubby made a removable panel for the whole house fan in former home and this pergatory house too.
  I believed we beefed up with polystrene the pull down stairs in former house. . h cut the whole prob in th 1070s and installed the cheapo unit..  He also installed one out in that garage.too  I thought about making an insulated box, too. Believe I saw such an idea in "some Handyman magazine...
   I stored quite a bit up there, too... he floored the center of the attic so  could acess stuff.  Of course we had to duck walk up there.... I spent hours myself reinsulating the joists and completely removing some of  old loose fill and replacing with fiberglass batt.. 
   heck ,I remember buying "zonelite" and he poured that over the loosefill...
     We spent most of our lives in that first house...
  I am surprised I am still here after breathing so much "fiberglass" installing it and crawlspace joists..... I tried wearing a dust mast but that fogged my glasses at the time....
   Thanks  ,just saying a comment yall


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 10, 2017)

I breathed a lot of junk in attics in previous houses too.  Who knows what, in some cases.  Speaking of duck walking, how about literally getting 'nailed' in the head up there?  Ugh.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 11, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> I breathed a lot of junk in attics in previous houses too.  Who knows what, in some cases.  Speaking of duck walking, how about literally getting 'nailed' in the head up there?  Ugh.


THE WORST!  Happens to me all the time...


----------



## carrierose (Aug 27, 2021)

OMG I was googling the same thing and thought this was a picture of my house LOL...I have the same problem.


----------



## lml999 (Aug 27, 2021)

So far I have done exactly nothing on this. I did build a standing desktop (cherry) builtin book cases (plywood), have resurfaced most of my deck (mahogany), and split some wood (oak). I hope to get to this particular project prior to the fourth anniversary of the posting.


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 27, 2021)

I put felt strips on the hatch, and added two latches. I built a plywood surrounding in the attic around the opening (I added r38 batts to existing r19) with a ledge on the sides above where the folded ladder sits. Then I used pink foam board to make a "lid" and glued  some leftover r38 batt on there.

Measure well so that the pink board sits snug.

So my hatch is more or less airtight and has r40 insulation (and an air volume where the ladder sits). And I can easily lift it out if I have to because it's so light.

Cost me all of 10 bucks (pink board and felt strips; plywood was reuse and batt was leftover).

Now if I open the hatch and stick my head in there before taking off the pink board in winter, it's nice and warm there. So the air volume where the ladder sits is not cooling to the attic in any way.


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2021)

It's good to get this fixed. Air leakage to the attic can cause negative pressure in the lower floors of the house.


----------



## carrierose (Aug 28, 2021)

I actually just found zip around enclosures that can be put inside to seal it, kinda like an insulated tent. I'm hoping that'll work since I have zero carpentry abilities . Amazon and lowes carries them and they fit standard attic doors


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 30, 2021)

carrierose said:


> I actually just found zip around enclosures that can be put inside to seal it, kinda like an insulated tent. I'm hoping that'll work since I have zero carpentry abilities . Amazon and lowes carries them and they fit standard attic doors


I added one to mine.  And some pink board on the back of the plywood behind the ladder.  It helps.  Better than what I had.  Not really what I wanted but better than nothing and took less than 30 min.


----------



## lml999 (Dec 20, 2021)

I really need to move this project to the top of the list.


----------



## semipro (Dec 21, 2021)

DickRussell said:


> Make sure the wife doesn't forget you're up there installing the seals, with the panel latched in place. Bring cell phone, in case that's intentional.


Funniest thing I've read today.  
Agree though, concentrate on air sealing first.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 21, 2021)

We just got an energy audit, and it was a perfect day to do it since it was about 15º outside. I put in the insulation an airsealed as best I could this spring after installing the swamp cooler. I could stand to put more up there, but already it is a huge difference between nothing (there were large sections that literally had no insulation, or 2" of rockwool. After airsealing as much as I could easily get to before putting in insulation (Topplates, giant holes vents, can lights), I didn't find anything that was that out of the expected.

Airsealed and not airsealed can lights:




I suppose this giant hole to the outside is letting in some cold air?





My wood stove has a bit of a leak in the stovepipe




My attic hatch:




This window that freezes when its cold (single pane, not sealed) also gets cold.




They couldn't even do the test on the furnace it was so bad... so I guess I should think about replacing that eventually.


----------



## stoveliker (Dec 21, 2021)

semipro said:


> Funniest thing I've read today.
> Agree though, concentrate on air sealing first.



I one time was glad I had my cellphone with me; my head got stuck near the outside wall in a corner of the roof (shallow roof angle). Couldn't move back or forth without feeling a roofing nail in my head. Called her, but that was too muffled. Used my phone and she was able to guide me out.

I was air sealing (foaming) the top board on the outside wall.in that corner where both roof sides are slanted.

Eyes in the back of my head would have been ideal... (Also with the kids ..)


----------



## mellow (Dec 22, 2021)

The springs went up on my 1980's one as well so I ripped the whole thing out and installed a new insulated pull down stairs,  much better!  I made sure to foam the holes before putting the trim back up.


----------

